# Cat Power + Agyness Deyn: Das Supermodel hat ihr den Mann gestohlen



## beachkini (2 Juli 2012)

​*Überraschend heiratete Agyness Deyn Schauspieler Giovanni Ribisi. Dessen Ex-Freundin Cat Power klagt im Gespräch mit "Gala" darüber, wie sie hintergangen wurde - und ausgerechnet an ihrem 40. Geburtstag davon erfuhr*

Der Traum vom Glück zerbrach unter einer Treppe. Eigentlich führen die teppichbelegten Stufen in Cat Powers Pariser Aufnahmestudio. An diesem Tag jedoch endeten sie für die Indie-Rock-Sängerin direkt in der Hölle. Als sie an ihrem 40. Geburtstag Ende Januar beschwingt nach unten eilte, um ihren Freund Giovanni Ribisi, 37, zu suchen, sah sie die Szene, die sie in ein schwarzes Loch fallen ließ: Völlig versunken stand ihr Lover da, küssend, streichelnd, die Hände in den Haaren von Supermodel Agyness Deyn, 29, vergraben. Cats großer Tag war gelaufen, der Abend endete in einem Tränenmeer. Es half nichts, dass Giovanni beteuerte, die Knutscherei sei nur eine einmalige Angelegenheit gewesen, die nichts zu bedeuten habe. 

Verdacht geschöpft, so sagt Cat Power im Gespräch mit "Gala", habe sie schon vor längerer Zeit. Schließlich hatte Giovanni schon einmal eine heiße Affäre mit Agyness Deyn - allerdings vor der Zeit mit Cat. "Er hat mir aber hoch und heilig versprochen, dass da nichts mehr ist und er nichts mehr für sie empfindet. Ich habe ihm geglaubt", sagt die Betrogene zu "Gala".

Jetzt der nächste Tiefschlag. Vor wenigen Tagen erst twitterte Agyness' Schwester ein Foto von "Agy" und Giovanni, das die beiden eng umschlungen und glücklich lächelnd in Los Angeles zeigt. Nur wenige Sekunden später traute ein Standesbeamter das Paar. Hart für Cat Power: Nur wenige Monate nach dem Treppen-Intermezzo heiratet Giovanni Ribisi seine Freundin - sie hingegen hatte vier Jahre lang vergeblich auf einen Antrag gewartet. 

Was sie über die Hochzeit denkt? "Was soll ich dazu sagen? Ich bin einfach froh, dass ich nicht an Agyness' Stelle bin", sagt sie. "Vier Jahre habe ich an einen Mann verschwendet, von dem ich dachte, er sei der Richtige." Tief verletzt habe er sie, nicht nur mit seinem Betrug, sondern vor allem mit seinen Äußerungen zum Thema Nachwuchs. Sie sei erst dann eine richtige Frau, wenn sie ein Kind zur Welt gebracht habe, habe er ihr mehrfach gesagt. "Ich sollte eine Brut maschine für Giovanni sein. Mehr nicht. Ich bete für Agyness, dass sie sich das nicht gefallen lässt. Dass sie nicht alles für ihn aufgibt und sich nicht einfach nur unterordnet. Obwohl: Eigentlich hat sie das verdient."

Fatale Wendung: Cat Power hätte gern selbst Kinder mit dem Schauspieler ("Friends") und bekennenden Scientologen gehabt. Bei ihm fühlte sie sich angekommen, das Paar wohnte mit seiner Tochter aus erster Ehe, der heute 14-jährigen Lucia, in Silver Lake, Los Angeles. "Ich war sehr glücklich und zufrieden dort", sagt Cat wehmütig. Erstmals in ihrem Leben habe sie gesund gelebt und auf sich geachtet - auch um sich für eine Schwangerschaft fit zu machen. Jeden Morgen gab's heißes Wasser mit Zitrone zur Entgiftung, dazu regelmäßige Akupunktur-Behandlungen.

Weil sie den geliebten Lebenspartner und die gemeinsame Heimat nicht verlieren wollte, versöhnte sich Cat Power nach dem Schock im Januar zunächst wieder mit Giovanni Ribisi. Geholfen hat's nichts. Das Vertrauen sei dahin gewesen, zudem habe er sich weiter heimlich mit Agyness getroffen. Drei Monate später beendete Cat die Beziehung endgültig. Mit dem schmerzlichen Verlust ihrer bisher größten Liebe muss sie nun leben.

Einfach, das weiß die Sängerin, werden die nächsten Monate nicht. Auch weil sie sich für ihr großes neues Projekt, das Comeback- Album "Sun"(erscheint Ende August), schwer verschuldet hat. Wie es weitergeht? Sie versucht sich ein neues Leben aufzubauen. Gerade, erzählt Cat Power, suche sie nach einer Wohnung in Miami. Ein völlig anderes Dasein, Ost- statt Westküstenfeeling, nur weg vom betrügerischen Ex-Freund und seiner neuen Frau. Man wünscht ihr alles Gute. Und viel Kraft. Die hat sie hoffentlich: Immerhin heißt sie ja Cat Power.


----------

